# Audio track for talking skull



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey everybody. I've been trying to find a voice track of some type for my talking skull. There are a lot that I have found that are great for 2 skulls talking to each other, but I haven't found anything I can use for just 1 skull interacting with TOTs. I have downloaded some files of people telling halloween stories and even bought a Spirit CD with stories and jokes on it, but they've put in music and sound effects that sound cheesy and mess with the servo on the skull.

Does anybody have any suggestions or any tracks that they have had success with in the past? I think jokes or short stories might be best. I could record my own, but hearing my own voice coming out of my prop somehow seems disappointing to me.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I lost your email...*

PM me your email and I will send you some clips. All are single voices that may be right for your prop..

Melty


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SpookySam said:


> Hey everybody. I've been trying to find a voice track of some type for my talking skull. There are a lot that I have found that are great for 2 skulls talking to each other, but I haven't found anything I can use for just 1 skull interacting with TOTs. I have downloaded some files of people telling halloween stories and even bought a Spirit CD with stories and jokes on it, but they've put in music and sound effects that sound cheesy and mess with the servo on the skull.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions or any tracks that they have had success with in the past? I think jokes or short stories might be best. I could record my own, but hearing my own voice coming out of my prop somehow seems disappointing to me.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Wher have you found 2 skull dialogue? I sure could use some!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Second the motion Dr. M.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Melty. I think I may be able to use these to put together some tracks so that my skull has something to say every 30-45 seconds.

Dr. M: Here are the locations of the two-skull audio tracks I have found:

This one has some files of two hillbilly-type skulls bantering and singing - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html

This one has files of two skulls telling bad jokes - http://www.markbsplace.net/creepzone/joking-skellys.htm

Hope they work for you!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's another one for ya all, A twist on Abott & Costello's "who's on 1st"
but this is "who's on the 1st slab".Scroll to bottom & download the free mp3
of they're version ! I love it !! :googly: 
http://www.goblinville.com/pages/writings/misc/whosonfirst.htm


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I was also looking for a dialog for my two skulls to use and this Abott and Costello spiel is perfect. The skulls were built from Halloweenbob's thread on Halloweenforum.com. They were not hard to do at all. I was very worried about using VSA to program them as I am what you would call "computer challenged". But it went quite smoothly. They will be two scarecrows bantering although I won't get them up until it's closer to Halloween. Lets see if I can add a vid or at least a link....OK how about just a link to my photobucket. First entry. I just struggle with this computer thing. 
Pictures by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/TomWaites


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have a how-to from halloween bob on the talking skulls? Can you post a condensed version of how tomake them?


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I didn't take one picture while I was making them. Here is the thread that Halloweenbob created while he was making them. It's rather long but has great detail. Read the entire thread before starting this project, as he made several changes on the fly. Great changes I might add. I had a blast building these and next year I will try to add Moving eyes and some special lighting as well. Heres the link;
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62161


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, dude. We have several people here who have built them, too. It's always nice to see the variations.


----------



## Kevins411 (May 1, 2014)

I too am looking for audio track for a talking skull.. I will have three going when I finish the boards and skull build.. Any help would be great..

My email is [email protected] should you want to just want to just send them.. Also if you have any ideas outside of you tube that would awesome as well...!!! Thank again


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Kevins411 said:


> I too am looking for audio track for a talking skull.. I will have three going when I finish the boards and skull build.. Any help would be great..
> 
> My email is [email protected] should you want to just want to just send them.. Also if you have any ideas outside of you tube that would awesome as well...!!! Thank again


Oh yes,I'd like some for a single talking skull also. My email is: [email protected]
thanks,mike.


----------

